# Regular vs. Wide Burton Boards



## mattybee (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey I'm looking at some boards and trying to tell how much difference there is between a wide board and some of the regular boards. It seems that there really isn't much width difference between wide and regular. For example:

Burton Sherlock 162 wide: 29.7/26/29.7 centimeters
Burton Sherlock 160 reg : 29.06/25.4/29.06 centimeters
Burton Sherlock 157 reg : 28.88/25.3/28.88 centimeters

So the difference seems to be less than 1cm, right? How much difference can that really make?

Burton Custom Flying V 156: 25.3 centimeters

I tried out a Burton Process Flying V 159 (25.5cm width) this season and it seemed ok for me (although I'm still a beginner so I probably can't tell if there's a problem like toe overlap). I have a pretty big foot (size 12 or 12.5 usually), weigh 185lbs, and am 6'2". I have DC Judge BOA boots size 12.

I'm leaning towards the sherlock 162 wide but wide doesn't seem to be that much different and maybe it makes sense to get a shorter board? (buying from a place with only these sizes)

Thanks for any advice!

PS. what does everyone think about the Burton Super hero with nag raduction? Is that a viable board for me?


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

i always thought wide boards were for people who had big feet to eliminate overhang. i've heard stories of people buying wide boards anyway just because it gives them better float, and i'm guess the 1cm difference probably helps, even if just a little.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I wear a size 12.5 boot and that 1cm does make a big difference. 1 cm at the waist may be 1.5-2 cm's underfoot (loose example) With a 30.5 cm foot (which I have) I can definately tell the difference between 25.4 and 26.0. One i can ride just like normal the other I have to really be careful not to carve hard on.


----------



## mattybee (Dec 11, 2012)

cav0011 said:


> I wear a size 12.5 boot and that 1cm does make a big difference. 1 cm at the waist may be 1.5-2 cm's underfoot (loose example) With a 30.5 cm foot (which I have) I can definately tell the difference between 25.4 and 26.0. One i can ride just like normal the other I have to really be careful not to carve hard on.


interesting...maybe a wide board is for me. im just a little worried that 162 might be a bit long but they don't have wides for the smaller sizes at the store i want to buy from. 162 might actually be good because i like a smoother ride that's easier to carve.


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

i'd imagine a 162 is HARDER carve (please correct me if i'm wrong).

weighing 155 myself, i once rode my friend's 164 board and yeah...it was a fight through every turn, but i never felt SO stable going at speed haha.

if you're buying it through a shop, leverage it and have them put the bindings you want on the board an try to strap and take a look at it. if the overhang isn't there then just get the regular width.


----------



## mattybee (Dec 11, 2012)

I did the measuring and it seems I have a 28.5cm foot. I ride 15/-5. 


Will that fit on the Burton Sherlock 157? I think it'd prefer going shorter but don't want toe drag


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

If you definitely need a wide board I wouldn't limit yourself to just Burton boards unless there's some real good reason why. I'm a similar size to you and wear a sz 13 and I would get a wide just to be safe. I own a few wides already and I've never had toe drag before (even with a pair of too big, pre-shrinkage tech sz 14's) and there's a board I really want that isn't a wide. I never carve super hard when I am on big steeps so that might have something to do with it, and I ride a little duck stance, but still...

You may find that you're like me and if it's never an issue you could start looking at non-wides if you see a board you really like. I'm looking into a GNU Eco Genetics 162 real bad and the little 1 cm difference seems negligible to me too...


----------



## mattybee (Dec 11, 2012)

destroy said:


> If you definitely need a wide board I wouldn't limit yourself to just Burton boards unless there's some real good reason why. I'm a similar size to you and wear a sz 13 and I would get a wide just to be safe. I own a few wides already and I've never had toe drag before (even with a pair of too big, pre-shrinkage tech sz 14's) and there's a board I really want that isn't a wide. I never carve super hard when I am on big steeps so that might have something to do with it, and I ride a little duck stance, but still...
> 
> You may find that you're like me and if it's never an issue you could start looking at non-wides if you see a board you really like. I'm looking into a GNU Eco Genetics 162 real bad and the little 1 cm difference seems negligible to me too...


the problem is, i'm not sure if i need a wide board. I was on the burton process flying v 159 and it was fine...but the measurements don't seem to include width at inserts at the reference board. I'm trying to figure out if I was fine on the process at that size, would I be fine at 157 or 160 on Sherlocks or would I have to go to 162w

I just really like burton design/brand and REI has good deals on them right now.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I felt that way when i got the only non-wide board I ever rode. 1 CM at the waist makes a difference and you will notice it when you start riding. You can somewhat compensate for if by not having your boots centered but you are just making new problems by doing that.

I really regret purchasing the non-wide board i got which i decided to do after reading various forums where people said its not a big deal. It makes a difference and you will notice it. IF you ONLY do bad skidded turns you may not notice it but i would doubt it even then.


----------



## mattybee (Dec 11, 2012)

cav0011 said:


> I felt that way when i got the only non-wide board I ever rode. 1 CM at the waist makes a difference and you will notice it when you start riding. You can somewhat compensate for if by not having your boots centered but you are just making new problems by doing that.
> 
> I really regret purchasing the non-wide board i got which i decided to do after reading various forums where people said its not a big deal. It makes a difference and you will notice it. IF you ONLY do bad skidded turns you may not notice it but i would doubt it even then.


you mentioned you had a 30.5 foot..I have 28.5. do you think the reduced 2cm will make it easier for me to go with a non-wide board?


----------



## suburbanlegend8 (Nov 14, 2012)

You're gonna need a wide board with a size 12. The Sherlock rides long though, so I'd consider the 158w. The 162w will work and be fun if you are primarily riding this in powder.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

mattybee said:


> you mentioned you had a 30.5 foot..I have 28.5. do you think the reduced 2cm will make it easier for me to go with a non-wide board?


it depends on so many factors, all things being equal yes it will make it easier. Having said that, boot footprint, binding angles, board sidecut depth, how you ride they all come into the equation. I ride in size 12.5 boots or a mondo 30.5, if you are riding a size 12 the difference is fairly minimal. If you are set on getting a normal width board feel free and maybe it would work for you. For me it didnt.
I think it is more likely then not that a normal width board will cause you problems.


----------



## jspangs (Dec 22, 2013)

mattybee said:


> Hey I'm looking at some boards and trying to tell how much difference there is between a wide board and some of the regular boards. It seems that there really isn't much width difference between wide and regular. For example:
> 
> Burton Sherlock 162 wide: 29.7/26/29.7 centimeters
> Burton Sherlock 160 reg : 29.06/25.4/29.06 centimeters
> ...


To the OP what did you go with and how is it working out?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

take your stuff to the shop and try it out with your preferred stance angles.


----------



## jspangs (Dec 22, 2013)

Lamps said:


> take your stuff to the shop and try it out with your preferred stance angles.


For me that's not really an option i was just curious because I was going to pick up a second board as kinda my traveler board. I am 6' 175 lbs with burton Rampant boot size 12 and currently have a 159w but found a GNU 159 I thought about picking up. There is 1 cm difference at the waist and 1.45 cm at the tail and toe. Thanks for the advice.


----------

